# USC Collaboration Prompts



## justin (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me clarify how many words is "one page?". Most of USC's prompts explain the word count and format EXCEPT for the collaboration prompts. Is one page the amount of words for a  doubled spaced or single spaced page? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! 

*Collaboration Question 1* _(Must be uploaded in PDF format only)_
Provide an example of a project that you have contributed to or led. Choose a project that left you feeling proud. Please describe the context of the project (e.g. the people involved the goals, etc.) and also describe your role in the project. Finally, state what about your role in the project gave you a feeling of pride. We encourage you to describe your collaborative experience on a non-film project. _(No more than one page)_


----------



## storyteller (Nov 3, 2019)

Honestly, I only used doubled space for my essays when they could fit the page hahaha


----------

